# Anyone have both a GSD and a Vizsla? Thoughts on the two together?



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all! Not sure if this is the right place to post this or not. Currently we have a 7 month GSD puppy (Chet, who is absolutely wonderful!). Last May we lost our beloved vizsla Jack to cancer. My wife is really wanting to add another vizsla into our lives. I was wondering if anyone here has experience with the two breeds together? We are thinking about maybe adopting an older one, around 2 years old, this fall when our GSD is a year old. Or we may get a puppy, not too sure just yet. Chet absolutely loves playing with other dogs of all shapes and sizes, so I'm not too concerned with that being and issue. I guess I'm just curious what other people's experiences are with the two, and if waiting a year before adding another dog is an appropriate amount of time. Thanks everyone!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I cannot speak about OWNING 2 together but one of Titan's best friends in Germany was a Vizsla along with a yellow lab.. Huckleberry Fin-Huck for short.. in fact here's the trio together..... we did everythign with these two and they had so much fun together. Never fights, always entertainment though.. lol. Granted a lot of that comes with breeder and temperment and training.. but I don't think you'd have a problem there.


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

I LOVE that photo! Best pals indeed!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A local GSD breeder (and director of GSD rescue) owns a Vizsla with her crew! They seem to get along swimmingly.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know how they do together, but I have a Vizsla in one of my training classes and she is a very sweet girl.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know enough about Viszlas but I heard they are just like Weims and a big Weim was my dog's best friend when she was a puppy. She also got along really well with two viszlas we met once at a park, they had similar energy and all three of them liked the same game: chase, vs the hardcore wrestling some dogs prefer *shrug* that was our only experience


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

ChetsDad said:


> I LOVE that photo! Best pals indeed!


Thank you! I personally think you will do just fine with a Vizsla and a GSD


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

We're going to meet Chet's potential new brother on Thursday! Our local vizsla rescue has a 3 year old that needs a forever home. If all goes well, he will be joining our "pack".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck! I hope everything goes well!!

I love Vizslas, gorgeous dogs, my Aunt used to have one but he had a ridiculous amount of energy and became too much for her to handle so she had to rehome him.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I always had Weimaraners and GSDs. Vizslas and Weimaraners are almost identical except for the color(and Weims are slightly larger)----otherwise, peas out of the same pod.

We in the Weimaraner Club had close ties to the Vizsla Club since we were both small clubs, and the breeds were so similar. We always organized our shows, field trials and field training days together to make better use of resources.

Dixie and Riga always got along great with the Vizslas-----in fact, they learned to hunt birds by watching the Weims and Vizslas on our field training days. Not being a Sporting breed, Dixie and Riga were not eligible to enter a field trial, but I have no doubt at all they could have easily qualified and passed a Gun Dog test, they did it many times.


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

We had a Vizsla growing up! One of the most funnest breeds out there!! Her name was Anne and she had the BEST temperament. Grew really old. Saw myself, my sisters, and all our (mine and my sisters) kids born and introduced to dogs. She was everyones favorite! Grew to be closer to 18 by the time she passed. Bitter sweet!! 

Do show pictures of your newest addition!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

can't think of a breed that wouldn't be a good companion with a vizsla.


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

On Thursday we made a new addition to our family! His name is Charlie, he is around 3 years old, and he is such a sweet little guy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's very handsome, congrats!


----------



## MsAnneThrope (Apr 21, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> A local GSD breeder (and director of GSD rescue) owns a Vizsla with her crew! They seem to get along *swimmingly*.


I see what you did there. 

OP, congratulations on your new pack member! :congratulations:


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

Just Gorgeous!!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wifey says they have the softest ears!


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> wifey says they have the softest ears!


They do!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Chet'sDad..............are you going to hunt with Charlie? Viszlas and Weimaraners LIVE AND BREATHE to hunt and retrieve.


----------

